# After FX | Ram Vorschau nur 20 sek. bei 16gb Ram



## Astraioz (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe User, 
mein Problem liegt beim Programm Adobe After Effects. Unzwar ist meine Komposition ca. 30 Sekunden lang aber wenn ich die Ram-Vorschau starte, dann rendert das Programm bis ca. 20 Sekunden und dann spielt es ab. Das Komische an der ganzen Sache ist das mein Rechner 16 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher hat und eigentlich nie probleme hatte. Im Taskmanager wird angezeigt das mein AE 10gb Ram verbraucht...

Wo liegt das Problem?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Another (18. Juli 2012)

Ja, das ist schon komisch. Und das bei einer Auflösung von nur 320x180 und gerade mal einer Ebene...

Nein mal ehrlich. Gib den Jungs u. Mädels mal hier mehr Infos zu deinem Projekt und den Voreinstellungen in AFX. So aus der Leistengegend kann man solche eine Ferndiagnose sonst nicht mal ansatzweise treffen.


----------

